# Chuck Collet versus Nova Pin Jaws?



## islandturner (Dec 27, 2009)

I’m considering purchasing a set of pin jaws for my Supernova chuck – they look like this.







Is there advantages to a collet chuck and a set of collets over these jaws?

The pin jaws will hold square stock from .27” to 1.1” and round stock from .39” to 1.2”. They cost around $50 Can. 

A good 2MT collet chuck and a full set of collets will cost between $100 and $150 (Can). It seems to me the pin jaws will do everything the collets will do (including permitting the accurate drilling of square blanks on the lathe) and more, for a whole lot less dough…

Does anyone else use these pin jaws?  Will I be sorry I didn't invest in the collet system instead? 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 27, 2009)

It might just be me but I had a hard time accurately drilling with pin jaws. When I switched to turning round and drilling with a collet chuck I never had another problem. Again it is probably just me. I have a hard time doing all of the easy things that everyone seems to do around here. Others will probably give you more factual info.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 27, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> It might just be me but I had a hard time accurately drilling with pin jaws. When I switched to turning round and drilling with a collet chuck I never had another problem. Again it is probably just me. I have a hard time doing all of the easy things that everyone seems to do around here. Others will probably give you more factual info.


 You just need the right T-SHIRT. :wink:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 27, 2009)

> You just need the right T-SHIRT



Just make sure it's a XXXL so that it will fit!!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 27, 2009)

I use a normal Nova chuck all the time and to me it is very versatile.

I also have a collet collection 1/16 - 1" for my metal lathe that is also used a lot so it is hard to say what to get first.

I would say the chuck 1st then save for a collet system.


----------



## fernhills (Dec 27, 2009)

Pin Jaws might mar your work.Collet Chuck when hand tight is sufficient.


----------



## DavePowers (Dec 27, 2009)

woodcraft has a 4 piece mini set for $80.00. It has 20 mm, 70mm, mini spigot and mini step jaws. item #150306

Dave


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 27, 2009)

fernhills said:


> Pin Jaws might mar your work.Collet Chuck when hand tight is sufficient.


 +1 on this


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 27, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> +1 on this



I don't get the "mar your work" thing... Are these jaws not for rough work, like drilling, and so anything that might be marred is going to be turned away anyway?

I think perhaps I'm missing something here...

Thanks,

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a set of the pen jaws I just bought... haven't had an opportunity to use them yet... planning to get a collet system for other things besides pens... I drill on the lathe with a set of jaws that came with my little cmg3 fro PSI... I don't worry about a mar since I drill square blanks and turn them round to the drilled hole.

My response would be - Yes they will work - if you want to turn the blanks round before you drill, then probably the collet system's a better choice... JMO


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 27, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> I don't get the "mar your work" thing... Are these jaws not for rough work, like drilling, and so anything that might be marred is going to be turned away anyway?
> 
> I think perhaps I'm missing something here...
> 
> ...


 Depends on how you plan to use it, yes your application of the jaws would be fine.  I just had a slightly different view of "how" they would be used.  Like in most things, I am a bit "different" I guess. :wink:


----------



## randyrls (Dec 27, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Just make sure it's a XXXL so that it will fit!!!



Read the tag line...


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2009)

While collets may be much better on nicely rounded material, that's *all *they can do. I'd get the pin jaws any day of the week and be able to do any shape ( virtually ) round or square, any size and of course internal and external holding.:biggrin:


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 27, 2009)

skiprat said:


> While collets may be much better on nicely rounded material, that's *all *they can do. I'd get the pin jaws any day of the week and be able to do any shape ( virtually ) round or square, any size and of course internal and external holding.:biggrin:



Pretty much what I was thinkin'

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Dec 27, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Just make sure it's a XXXL so that it will fit!!!



XXXXXL translated to English = medium. :biggrin:

(sorry, I didn't read the tagline ROFLOL)


----------



## arjudy (Dec 27, 2009)

I would get the pin jaws if you don't care about damaging the material being drilled since you will turn that away. The collett chuck is good if you want to get into turning closed end pens or game calls using a pin chuck.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 27, 2009)

islandturner said:


> <SNIP>
> Does anyone else use these pin jaws? Will I be sorry I didn't invest in the collet system instead?
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


 
I'm so glad you posted this question as it has been on my mind too.
I recently got a set of pin jaws for my Talon chuck with the idea I could use it to drill pen blanks but that it would also be usefull for other stuff as well. From the replies so far I think I made the right choice.


----------



## fernhills (Dec 27, 2009)

I have had the Axminster Club with C and spigot jaws for a long time first, before i got the collet system. I use the Axminster when i have to drill for game calls and shaving brushes and larger items. When you go smaller, the collet system gives you a lot better holding with out as much flexing. Also you are not spinning a heavier chuck for what you need, which saves your mini-lathe some. IMHO.  Carl.  PS you would better off with both, but i would go with the four jaw chuck 1st. if i could not get both at once.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm curious about drilling blanks with a collet chuck. Having always drilled blanks on the drill press with a scrap of wood to back up where the drill comes through, I never had much trouble drilling all the way through. (well, none I'm admitting too anyway =0) )
Since starting to drill my blanks on the lathe I've been more conscience of stopping before breaking thru and trimming the blank afterwards. I would think that would be essential with a collet chuck lest you drill into it accidentally?

OPPS!!
I see now that most of the collet systems are not Morse taper and would therefore not present a problem with the drill coming thru.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm also in the process of choosing a grip system for drilling on the lathe.
Having a Oneway chuck, I've seen on this company's website that they have spigot jaws (either profiled or *smooth*) for their chucks. Here:
http://www.oneway.ca/chucks/accessories/spigot_jaws.htm
I think that I'll first try this way.


----------



## islandturner (Dec 27, 2009)

chrisk said:


> Having a Oneway chuck, I've seen on this company's website that they have spigot jaws (either profiled or *smooth*) for their chucks.


 
First, thanks to all, for the great feedback -- I think I'll go into the local KMS Tools and get a set of the pin jaws this week. I'll let you know how I make out with them.

Re the Oneway spigot jaws, they look much like the Nova Pin jaws. The Nova spigot jaws look like this...






... much larger. Too big for the small spindles we're working with...

Thanks again...
Steve


----------



## chrisk (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes Steve, the Oneway spigot are the Nova pin jaws equivalent. Same stuff, different name. I mentioned them for some of the contributors (including myself) have the Oneway chuck.
And as I see, we arrived at the same conclusion. That is, trying first the pin jaws, instead of a dedicated collet chuck.


----------

